# 'Mehr Leistung kostenlos dank Overclocking': PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 03/2010 - jetzt vorbestellbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 'Mehr Leistung kostenlos dank Overclocking': PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 03/2010 - jetzt vorbestellbar gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 'Mehr Leistung kostenlos dank Overclocking': PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 03/2010 - jetzt vorbestellbar


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

Da ich ein wenig verwirrt bin seid es keine extended mehr gibt, das OC thema ist exklusiv für die Premium Ausgabe, oder auch im normalen Magazin ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn das nur in der  Premium-Ausgabe drin ist werde ich mir die hollen. Finde das Thema sehr seher spannend.


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Januar 2010)

Frage an *PCGH*:

PCGH_Marc sagte, ihr würdet einen RAM-Test in der neuen Ausgabe haben, wo eben auch die RipJaws getestet werden (was dringend nötig ist). Ist dem so auch wirklich? Das ist ein wichtiger Teil, den ich mir in der nächsten PCGH erhoffe, bin Abonnement 

Und werdet ihr den neuen ASUS-Bildschirm, der heute gepostet wurd ein den News schon testen? Oder etwas dazu sagen? Ich möchte mir den immerhin kaufen, und er hat sehr sehr reizende Eigenschaften für Spieler 

Ihr seid super PCGH. Ich bin immer fasziniert von dem schönen Schreibstil und den sonst nirgendswo zu findenden Tests. Die sind immer das Beste^^ Macht weiter so! 
Habt ihr eig. einen Thread, wo man Euch bestimmte Dinge schrieben kann? Wie z.B. Fragen zur PCGH, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc.? Sowas fände ich klasse, da ich ab und zu mal einen fehler finde oder mich schon die eine oder andere Frage angeregt hat. Dadurch würdet ihr sicher unsere Käufertreue weiter steigern und es würde allen nützen. Wäre das zu realisieren bzw. gibt es sowas schon?


mfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Also ist das die normale Ausgabe+Overclocking?
Oder muss ich mir die holen *und* DVD-Plus?
Gibts da auch Tipps zum übertakten des i7 9xx?


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Gibts da auch Tipps zum übertakten des i7 9xx?



Dazu kann ich sagen, dass ich das nicht erwarte, das haben sie schon 2x gemacht, die i7 sind ja schon länger drauß0en, also i7-920 seit Januar. Oder meinst du evtl. i7- 860/870? Dann wäre es etwas anderes.


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Naja ich denke mal neben den ganzen 1156 und AM3 Guides,könte es mal wieder einen 1366 geben.
In welchen Ausgaben hat PCGH das den gemacht?


----------



## xTc (26. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Da ich ein wenig verwirrt bin seid es keine extended mehr gibt, das OC thema ist exklusiv für die Premium Ausgabe, oder auch im normalen Magazin ?



Das Special gibt es nur bei der Premium-Ausgabe. 


MFG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2010)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH_Marc sagte, ihr würdet einen RAM-Test in der neuen Ausgabe haben, wo eben auch die RipJaws getestet werden (was dringend nötig ist).


Lege mir bitte keine Worte in den Mund, die ich so nicht gesagt habe! Meine Aussage war "Die RipJaws sind *iirc* im kommenden Heft", mit Betonung auf _if i remember correctly_. Samstags kann ich schlecht schauen, was im Heft ist ... ich frage Daniel morgen ob die RipJaws dabei sind, sofern er sich nicht vorher hier im Thread blicken lässt.

Feedback-Bereich gibts im Forum.


----------



## PixelSign (26. Januar 2010)

gibts auch einen i7 relevanten teil? ne schöne softwaresammlung ist ja dabei


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Das Special gibt es nur bei der Premium-Ausgabe.
> 
> 
> MFG




Dann werd ich mir die wohl auch gönnen 
Mal schauen wo ich die bekommen, die Premium gibt es ja leider nicht in jedem Laden =/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich danke es ist ein Tech check von ME2 mit drin...


----------



## Lower (26. Januar 2010)

Was lese ich da, echte Benchmarks vom Fermi oder täusche ich mich??


----------



## Infernalracing (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das Standard Heft im Abo und müsste jetzt noch mal Zehn € extra berappen wenn ich den OC-Teil Lesen will! ECHT KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2010)

*@ Lower*

Echte NV-Benches  Oder habe ich was verpasst? *auf meinen Benutzertitel schiel*

*@ Infernalracing*

Wenn? Heißt das du willst unbedingt und ärgerst dich wegen den 10€?


----------



## Infernalracing (26. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Infernalracing*
> 
> Wenn? Heißt das du willst unbedingt und ärgerst dich wegen den 10€?


Irgend wie schon, 10€ Extra zu Zahlen ist immer Sch€iße!
Der ganze Software Mist auf der DVD ist mir gleich (War alles sowieso schon mal auf der DVD der Standard Ausgaben) aber wenn der Overlocking teil nicht im Standard Heft dabei ist würde mich das schon Ärgern!


----------



## xTc (26. Januar 2010)

*@ D!str(+)yer:*

Besuch den nächst größeren Bahnhof in deiner Nähe.


*@ Infernalracing:*

Im Prinzip ja. Blödes Beispiel, aber fast das gleiche. Du hast dir ein Auto mit 100PS gekauft. Nun legt der Hersteller es mit 125PS neu auf. Dein Auto fährt dann auch nicht so schnell wie das mit ein paar PS mehr.

Blödes Beispiel aber ich denke du verstehst micht. Vllt. hilft ja gaaaaaaanz lieb fragen. 


MFG


----------



## Manny G. (26. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich ist Gothic3 auch in der DVD-Ausgabe dabei und nicht nur in der Premium-Version.
Wenn ja ist das gut,weil ich hab das Gothic3 aus der normalen PCGames verschlampt!

Übrigens: In etwa heute vor einem Jahr hab ich mir meine 1.te PCGH gekauft!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2010)

*@ Infernalracing*

Wir finden da schon was.

*EDIT*
Alsooo, folge dem Abo-Link, als Abonnent kannst du das Premium einzeln ordern für 5€ inkl. Versandkosten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jokergermany (26. Januar 2010)

Die kostet ja fast das doppelte von der normalen Zeitung oO
Wie viele Seiten sind denn das extra?

Nur das overclocking Special ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2010)

Seitenanzahl steht in der News: 32 redaktionelle Seiten. Und ja, OC - das was halt in der News steht.


----------



## lucmat (27. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Infernalracing*
> 
> Wir finden da schon was.
> 
> ...



Wenn man dieses Heft als Abonnent jetzt über diese Seite bestellt, bekommt man das Heft dann 2 mal, also eine normale Ausgabe UND die Extended?


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie sich meine HD5870 gegen die Fermi schlägt!

@Marc: stehen auch Fps-Werte drinnen?


----------



## tm0975 (27. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seitenanzahl steht in der News: 32 redaktionelle Seiten. Und ja, OC - das was halt in der News steht.



da steht in jedem fall "kostenlos". bin schon sehr gespannt auf die festgezurrten szenarien, die die einhaltung der leistungsaufnahme im vergleich zur nicht-übertakteten variante sicherstellen. alles andere wäre ja das übliche, was es in jedem test am ende gibt, mal besser mal schlechter.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2010)

Tja - Undervolting ist dir ein Begriff?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

Ist OC nicht langsam etwas ausgelutscht?:/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2010)

Wie kommst du darauf? Jede neue Komponente lässt sich übertakten und immer wieder erscheinen echte OC-(Geheim-)Tipps. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2010)

Aber wenn die OC Sachen sowieso auch auf der Webseite stehen, wieso sollte ich dann mehr Geld für ein Heft ausgeben, wo das noch mal drinne steht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2010)

Das, was im Heft steht, findest du nicht oder zumindest nicht in diesem Umfang auf der Website.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

@Raff
Hättest du die Güte meine bereits gestellten Fragen zu beantorten? 



			
				thrian schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist das die normale Ausgabe+Overclocking?
> Oder muss ich mir die holen *und* DVD-Plus?
> Gibts da auch Tipps zum übertakten des i7 9xx?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2010)

Ein Premium-Heft ist stets die volle Ladung: das normale Heft inklusive DVD-Datenträger (= DVD-Plus-Version) *plus* eine weitere DVD mit nützlichem Stuff und eben Premium-Extraseiten, diesmal zum Thema Overclocking. Die Infos, was übertaktet wird und was sich auf den Chromscheiben befindet, liefert dir der Artikel zu diesem Kommentar.  i7-9x0 sind drin.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

Ok Danke Smiley


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Januar 2010)

lucmat schrieb:


> Wenn man dieses Heft als Abonnent jetzt über diese Seite bestellt, bekommt man das Heft dann 2 mal, also eine normale Ausgabe UND die Extended?



Jeeeeep! Und die Extended gibst nicht mehr... es ist anscheinend die Preimuim geworden!


----------



## jokergermany (27. Januar 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Jeeeeep! Und die Extended gibst nicht mehr... es ist anscheinend die Preimuim geworden!



Und die Preiserhöhung ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## lucmat (27. Januar 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Jeeeeep! Und die Extended gibst nicht mehr... es ist anscheinend die Preimuim geworden!



Ich nenn das Extended ^^... Mehr im Vergleich zu Normal = Extended. 

Premium wäre für mich, wenn ne Actionfigur oder ein Gimmick alá Micky Maus dabei wäre


----------



## kmf (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich diesmal eine Premium bekomme. Hab nämlich immer noch keinen Bescheid, ob mein Abo jetzt umgestellt worden ist. Das liegt aber nicht an dem Verteiler, mit dem der Verlag allgemein zusammen arbeitet. Weil ich bin da bei einem anderen, nämlich bei Intan Service Plus. Die haben zwar meine Mail gelesen und das war's.

Wenn das nix wird, kündige ich und meine Frau oder Tochter schließt dann umgehend ein neues Abo hier direkt auf der Serviceseite ab. 

Prämie ick hör dir schon trapsen ...


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2010)

Die PCGH Print lag heut im Briefkasten. Aber nix ist mit Premium. Somit werde ich mein Abo kündigen und hier ein neues schalten.

Die Premium ordere ich mir gleich nach. Hoffentlich ist noch eine da.

Kündige ich jetzt beim Verlag oder bei diesen Fuzzis in Osnabrück?

Marco hat mir ja letztes Jahr die Adresse liebenswerterweise rausgesucht.

/edit Kündigung ist raus


Wieso gibt es kein 2 Jahres-Prämienabo DVD/Premium? 

Ich will ein Netzteil. 

Muss ich erst ein normales DVD Abo abschließen, um es dann ein paar Tage später in ein Premium umzuwandeln?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2010)

*@ -DIVINITY-*

Die RipJaws sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## kmf (5. Februar 2010)

Premium Anfang der Woche bestellt, aber noch nix da. 

24 Mon. Premium Abo gibt es doch! 

Grad neuen Abonnenten geworben - meine Frau.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2010)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Und die Preiserhöhung ist auch nicht schlecht...



Von welcher Preiserhöhung redest Du genau?


----------



## Arkogei (8. Februar 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Premium Anfang der Woche bestellt, aber noch nix da.



Bei mir das Gleiche. 27.02 bestellt und ich warte immer noch. Hab den Support schon angeschrieben.


----------



## Infernalracing (8. Februar 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Bei mir das Gleiche. 27.02 bestellt und ich warte immer noch. Hab den Support schon angeschrieben.


Ich habe es auch am 27.01.10 Bestellt und hab sie auch noch nich bekommen!


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Bestellung        2010-01-27 16:00:02 (185468)
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Bestellung:      PC Games Hardware Premium 03/10 Abo-Package (Artikel-Nr.: 70119798)
> Preis:            Deutschland:  5,00 € inkl. Versandkosten
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Owly-K (8. Februar 2010)

Infernalracing schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch am 27.01.10 Bestellt und hab sie auch noch nich bekommen!


Dito; nur habe ich einen Tag früher bestellt. Das ist mir aber bisher noch nicht passiert, also harren wir geduldig der Dinge, die da kommen.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch nix bekommen! Ich warte immer noch! Und ich habe am 27.01. bestellt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2010)

Wir sind dran und geben es weiter bzw. halten Finger drauf!


----------



## DiWeXeD (8. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir sind dran und geben es weiter bzw. halten Finger drauf!



Gut  Hab meine am 29.1 bestellt und bei mir ist auch noch nichts da


----------



## kmf (11. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir sind dran und geben es weiter bzw. halten Finger drauf!


Der Verlag hat sich bei mir per PN gemeldet und wollte über den Vorgang per E-Mail aufgeklärt werden.

Ich hab also geschwind eine E-Mail mit allen bekannten Daten (=Kopie der Bestätigungsmail) an den Verlag gemailt.

Gestern kam dann die Antwort, in der sinngemäß drinsteht, dass der entsprechende Herr bis 16.2. in Urlaub sei und die Mail frühestens am 17.2. bearbeitet werden kann. Sag mal, spinn ich? 

Also lieber Verlag, wenn ihr partout nix verkaufen wollt, dann such ich mir eben einen anderen.


----------



## Infernalracing (12. Februar 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Der Verlag hat sich bei mir per PN gemeldet und wollte über den Vorgang per E-Mail aufgeklärt werden.
> 
> Ich hab also geschwind eine E-Mail mit allen bekannten Daten (=Kopie der Bestätigungsmail) an den Verlag gemailt.
> 
> ...


*Ja die Mail habe ich auch bekommen, echt Klasse!!!!*


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin bis voraussichtlich 16.02.2010 nicht im Büro und habe nur  eingeschränkt Zugriff auf E-Mails.
> Ab dem 17.02.2010 werde ich Ihre E-Mail so bald wie möglich beantworten.
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

Schickt bitte beide eure Daten an *nikolaus.krier@computec.de*. 

Werner ist wie die eMail besagt nicht da, Nik kümmert sich um euch.


----------



## Chrno (13. Februar 2010)

Scheint wohl nicht so ganz rund zu laufen mit dem neuen Dienstleister.


----------



## Owly-K (14. Februar 2010)

Aaaalso: Ich habe am 08.02. eine Nachfrage an computec(at)dpv.de geschickt. Am 09.02. bekam ich hier eine PM mit der Nachfrage, ob und wie und wo und warum genau dies geschehen sei. Diese beantwortete ich brav.

Seitdem habe ich rein gar nichts mehr gehört, weder per PM noch per Mail. Selbstredend kam auch keine PCGH Premium. UND ich habe bereits 2x reklamiert. Offen gesprochen habe ich keine Lust mehr, eine Mail an Nikolaus Krier zu senden und somit den Verantwortlichen ein drittes Mal hinterherzurennen. Entweder ihr bekommt das jetzt gebacken oder ihr könnt eure Premiumausgabe behalten.


----------



## Daniel_M (15. Februar 2010)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Aaaalso: Ich habe am 08.02. eine Nachfrage an computec(at)dpv.de geschickt. Am 09.02. bekam ich hier eine PM mit der Nachfrage, ob und wie und wo und warum genau dies geschehen sei. Diese beantwortete ich brav.
> 
> Seitdem habe ich rein gar nichts mehr gehört, weder per PM noch per Mail. Selbstredend kam auch keine PCGH Premium. UND ich habe bereits 2x reklamiert. Offen gesprochen habe ich keine Lust mehr, eine Mail an Nikolaus Krier zu senden und somit den Verantwortlichen ein drittes Mal hinterherzurennen. Entweder ihr bekommt das jetzt gebacken oder ihr könnt eure Premiumausgabe behalten.




Hi Owly-K,

ich habe dir gerade per Privatnachricht geantwortet.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## kmf (16. Februar 2010)

^^ Ich hab die Tage eine Frust-PN an Marc losgelassen. Hatte in etwa ähnlichen Inhalt. Bei mir hat sich aber keiner drauf gemeldet.


----------



## Infernalracing (16. Februar 2010)

Hatte die Zeitung heute im Briefkasten samt Kleinem Boni!


----------



## SXFreak (21. Februar 2010)

Hab die Ausgabe wegen der DVD gekauft mit allen PCGHX Ausgaben.
Wollte nur ein Lob aussprechen für die glorreiche Idee.


----------



## kmf (23. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schickt bitte beide eure Daten an *nikolaus.krier@computec.de*.
> 
> Werner ist wie die eMail besagt nicht da, Nik kümmert sich um euch.


Was ist da nur los? Werner sollte ja mittlerweile wieder da sein. Bis jetzt hat sich jedenfalls noch keiner um meine Bestellung gekümmert, weil nix im Briefkasten. 

/edit

Großen Dank an Marc, der sich jetzt persönlich um meine Belange kümmert.


----------



## jokergermany (4. März 2010)

Ich bin extrem Sauer.
Ich habe soeben (!) meine PCGH Premium 03/2010 bekommen.
Einen monat zu spät, ich will die gar nicht mehr haben.
Noch dazu wurde auf einmal doch lustigerweise 2€ Versandkosten draufgeballert ohne mich davon in Kenntnis zu setzen...

Ich habe jetzt widerrufen, da ein Kaufvertrag über insgesamt 5€ anstatt wie auf der Rechnung über 7€ zustande gekommen ist...

Da scheint was echt zu schief zu laufen, denn meine aktuelle PCGH hat von Seite 84-89 Produktionsfehler, siehe Bild.
[URL]http://www.imgimg.de/bild_P3030001309477d4JPG.jpg.html[/URL]
Das mit den Produktionsfehler finde ich ja nicht so schlimm, aber die ganze Sache mit der PCGH Premium find ich zum kotzen...


----------



## Daniel_M (5. März 2010)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem Sauer.
> Ich habe soeben (!) meine PCGH Premium 03/2010 bekommen.
> Einen monat zu spät, ich will die gar nicht mehr haben.
> Noch dazu wurde auf einmal doch lustigerweise 2€ Versandkosten draufgeballert ohne mich davon in Kenntnis zu setzen...
> ...





Hallo jokergermany,

das ist ja wirklich ärgerlich und tut uns sehr leid. Leider haben wir als Redaktion keinen Einfluss auf den Aboversand. Wir versuchen aber auf jeden Fall die Probleme mit dem externen Abodienstleister zu lösen.

Ich würde dir als Entschädigung gerne eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit aus der Redaktion schicken - magst du mir mal per Privatnachricht deine Adresse schicken?

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------

